

 Neil Postman: Five Things We Need to Know About Technological Change - jergason
http://www.mat.upm.es/~jcm/neil-postman--five-things.html

======
jergason
Neil Postman (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Postman>) is the author of
Amusing Ourselves to Death, a fantastic book on the danger of our ever-
increasing access to information.

